
Peer Reviewed Scientific Journals Don’t Do Their Job - barry-cotter
https://www.wired.com/story/peer-reviewed-scientific-journals-dont-really-do-their-job/
======
mtgp1000
This seems to be a pattern in society that has been spreading for a while.
Most of our institutions were designed for some proportion of good faith
participation. We've totally lost that, with the various hard and soft cheats
in academia, with abuses in politics, devaluation of the degree, etc.

Part of it in the article's case is modernization. We could further
democratize science with credentialed forums, but we'd have to allow people to
publish with freedom, and upvote quality research regardless of our political
leanings, and that's just not happening in US society right now, across the
board.

